# HGH Frag



## K1 (Aug 23, 2011)

The (HGH fragment 176-191) is a stabilized analogue of the growth hormone-releasing factor (GRF) that induces growth hormone (GH) in a specific and physiological manner. To date studies suggest that (HGH fragment 176-191) has several beneficial features: it reduces abdominal fat (in particular visceral fat), without compromising glycemic control (blood glucose), it increases muscle mass and improves the lipid profile. These characteristics make it an ideal candidate for the treatment of excess abdominal fat, an important aspect of HIV-associated lipodystrophy.
At a dosage of 500mcg the (HGH fragment 176-191) was shown to increase lipolytic activity in adipose tissue. In other words this fragment potently burns body fat, especially stubborn adipose body fat, and it does so potently! Of significance, is that the fragment has no negative impact on insulin sensitivity, a stark contrast from its Human Growth Hormone counterpart.(Ng FM, Sun J,Sharma L, Libinaka R, Jiang WJ, and Gianello R 2000).
Not only does the (HGH fragment 176-191) not interfere with the body’s natural insulin regulation as Human Growth Hormone can, the (HGH fragment 176-191) does not result in cellular proliferation as Human Growth Hormone does. The fragment is similar to Human Growth Hormone, hence the shared amino acid sequence, however, the (HGH fragment 176-191) does not induce hyperglycaemia or reduce insulin secretion. The (HGH fragment 176-191) does not compete for the hGH receptor and nor does it induce cell proliferation, unlike Human Growth Hormone. (Wu Z, Ng FM. 1993). Thusly, this is a very beneficial peptide in terms of burning fat, without unwanted and undesirable side effects. Of particular note is the fragments ability to increase IGF-1 levels which translate into the fragments ability to give collateral anti-aging and anabolic effects along with its ability to induce lipplytic (fat burning) activity.
In yet another study, the (HGH fragment 176-191) exhibits the ability to burn through adipose tissue by increasing lipolytic activity (the breakdown of fat) , in the most stubborn body fat (adipose tissue) while increasing energy expenditure and glucose and fat oxidation in ob/ob mice treated with (HGH fragment 176-191). In addition, (HGH fragment 176-191) increased in vitro lipolytic activity and decreased lipogenic activity in isolated adipose tissue from obese rodents and humans.(Heffernan MA, Jiang WJ, Thorburn AW, Ng FM. 2000).
Thusly, the (HGH fragment 176-191) exhibits the ability to burn through stubborn adipose tissue, while increasing energy expenditure, muscle mass, and fat oxidation. All studies have pointed to the fact that the fragment is an effective treatment for obesity and fat loss, and much safer than its Human Growth Hormone counterpart.

Includes Sodium Chloride for Dilution, all vials are dosed at 2mg (2000mcg).



-The mean Relative Insulin Resistance (RIR) increased in all groups with no statistically significant differences among groups (Figure 2).
-There were no statistically significant treatment differences in the changes from the baseline in fasting insulin levels and OGTT insulin (data not shown).


-At week 12, a statistically significant treatment difference (p=0.04, ANOVA) in mean total cholesterol was observed.
-Values increased by 5% and 3% in the placebo and 1 mg groups, respectively and decreased by 6% in the 2mg group (Figure 5).
-Changes were significantly different in the 2mg group when compared to the placebo and 1mg groups (p<0.05), and were mainly explained by comparable changes in the mean non-HDL cholesterol values (Figure 5.).
-HDL cholesterol and triglycerides levels remained unchanged (data not shown).

-Mean IGF-1 levels increased in a dose dependant manner over the study period (Figure 6).
-IGF-1 increases were associated with no clear dose-related pattern of adverse events suspected to be related to the study drug.
.

RESEARCH DOSAGE:
500mcg-2mg every day
STORAGE:
REFRGIRATE UPON RECEIPT.
KEEP REFRIGERATED AFTER RECONSTITUTION ALLOW 24 HOURS FOR THE PEPTIDE TO SETTLE BEFORE BEGINNING YOUR RESEARCH.


----------

